# DSG Issue ?



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

I was told by my stealer this morning that my 3.2C, which was production complete last tuesday, has been held up (again) to have the gearbox "replaced". The stealer was unclear whether this was for a hardware or software upgrade- he promises to get back to me with more info (I'm not holding my breath :'(). He seems to think this is an issue with all 3.2s :-[. Anyone got any more info- ScoTTY?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like bullsh*t to me. Why do they bother trying to explain it? As Dennis Thatcher said, "It's better to say nothing and look a fool, than to say something and remove all doubt." Slightly different context, but very appropriate.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Maybe there is something wrong afterall!  Have you checked this other post? http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1067831228

Hope everything works out fine for all of you!


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Funnily enough dropping my 225C into the dealers....again  and talking to my contact about the 3.2 (which he is not keen on? :-/ ) who says there is a problem with the 3.2 build and delivery because of an issue with gear boxes. All of them. Could be waiting a bit longer chaps/chapesses


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

there was definately a problem with suplly of the DSG and the lack of boxes was caused by demand apparently (although how this can be true is a mystery to me unless Audi are admitting they are clueless as to supply issies/demand)

This is a worrying and beleivable development since this is thwe first box of its kind and V6 sees first mass production use of the DSG.

Is there anyone who has taken delivery of the V6 had probs with DSG and in particular reverse gear.

Mine was 'awaiting shipment' at the port on friday/saturday/. I will ring my stealer today and if any news on this issue I'll let you know.

Could just be that they found a fault with the DSG on your car when at final quality control checkpoint 8 which is the final checkpoint.

Cam


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> Is there anyone who has taken delivery of the V6 had probs with DSG and in particular reverse gear.


.......none whatsoever, it's purrrrrrfect! ;D


----------



## leshendry (Sep 19, 2003)

I've just checked with my dealer. My V6TTR was production complete two weeks ago and they are expecting it with them on Wednesday. ;D

The gearbox has not been replaced as far as they know.

So it sounds like there is no problem.

Regards
Les


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Is there anyone who has taken delivery of the V6 had probs with DSG and in particular reverse gear.


Nope - surely if there was any issue, those who had taken delivery would hear about it first, or we would have raised it in the first place. All the testing was completed ages ago, so how would they come across this fault all of a sudden - they don't test each DSG they make otherwise all the new cars would have hundreds of miles on them before delivery.

IMO, the dealer is talking crap.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Just spoke to dealer who says never heard of this 'new' issue. He suggests may be that the so called'shortage' of DSG may have been caused by some sort of quality issue and that perhaps in having to relace boxes, the shortage arose.

Possible, but lets not forget this appears to be guesswork on dealer's part.

This would explain the experience of various people who have said that their cars actually went backwards on the production line.

Says mine is on ship now - makes me more excited and frustrated all at once


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What seems to have been forgotten here is that the DSG dates back to the 80s (ish) so it ain't exactly new tech kit.
I have to err on the side of the DSG shortage as my car is now hitting its fith week as production complete howevr the dealer still reckons its sitting awaiting a box. :-/


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

> I was told by my stealer this morning that my 3.2C, which was production complete last tuesday, has been held up (again) to have the gearbox "replaced". The stealer was unclear whether this was for a hardware or software upgrade- he promises to get back to me with more info (I'm not holding my breath :'(). He seems to think this is an issue with all 3.2s :-[. Anyone got any more info- ScoTTY?


 Yep got told just the same by my dealer last friday


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> What seems to have been forgotten here is that the DSG dates back to the 80s (ish) so it ain't exactly new tech kit.


The mechanical principles may be old, but the software is new


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

Per Audi bulletin 29/10/03- gearboxes are having to be replaced on a number of TTC DSGs. These cars are currently at "production complete". Audi AG cannot give a date for completion of this work so until it moves to awaiting ship we are advised not to give delivery dates. Hope this helps. 
PS as dealers we are often as uninformed as the customers- we are only told what Audi UK want us to know. If a dealer seems to be guessing answers it's because he might not know the answer and doesn't want to appear unhelpful, obstructive or ignorant.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Per Audi bulletin 29/10/03- gearboxes are having to be replaced on a number of TTC DSGs. These cars are currently at "production complete". Audi AG cannot give a date for completion of this work so until it moves to awaiting ship we are advised not to give delivery dates. Hope this helps.
> PS as dealers we are often as uninformed as the customers- we are only told what Audi UK want us to know. If a dealer seems to be guessing answers it's because he might not know the answer and doesn't want to appear unhelpful, obstructive or ignorant.


This is all very well, but surely a dealer shouldn't guess at something that indicates there is a design fault with the DSG gearbox. That's how rumours start and before you know it nobody wants one. Much better to just blame it on supply or something like that, or even better just be honest and admit what you have just done. If customers get pissed off with dealers knowing jack all, then they will tell Audi Customer Services and maybe things will change.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks for info cephillips. Appreciate it. I know we all give you a lot of stick, so the fact that you read this and are prepared to constructively respond is good.

I am told mine is now on ship. Should dealer now be able to give me a firm delivery date? He is unwilling to give any date and is still saying to legislate for 2 week (!) which is frustrating because he said same thing when at checpoint 8!

Does the lack of a date suggest anything or not?

Answers on a postcard to......


----------



## Richard (Apr 25, 2003)

No problem with my reverse gear, but then again I've only had it for just over 24 hours.

Dealer did mention a shortage of DSG gearboxes as the reason for delays in delivery to others when I collected yesterday.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Dealers have said many things in the past that have been wrong. I'll try and find out whether this is more unsubstantiated rumours or whether there is some real news. So far I haven't heard anything but I have been out of touch for a while due to work commitments.

I'll respond asap.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Cheers ScoTTy - I for one would like to know exactly why my v6 is MIA.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks ScoTTY


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> I'll try and find out whether this is more unsubstantiated rumours or whether there is some real news.


Hi Scotty, thanks for checking this out.

Could you also try to find out what this means for
1) currently completed/shipped cars, and
2) cars currently in, or about to go in production?

Thanks again,
Marc


----------



## ramsayn (Sep 10, 2003)

Any update on these problems ?

I've been offered a runabout by a workmate for much cheapness to keep me mobile. So should I pay up and wait till Jan for new car or pray Audi get's it act together for Nov delivery.

Cheers


----------



## leshendry (Sep 19, 2003)

I ordered my V6 TTR on 28 Aug and it has arrived three weeks earlier than the date I was originally given.

My dealer does not know of any problems.

Pick it up tomorrow ;D


----------



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

> I ordered my V6 TTR on 28 Aug and it has arrived three weeks earlier than the date I was originally given.
> 
> My dealer does not know of any problems.
> 
> Pick it up tomorrow Â ;D


same for me. i ordered 27/8 with build week of Nov 24. dealer today said car is now built and should be delivered in 3 weeks max


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm at my wit's end with the whole issue of my TT V6. I ordered the car on July 14, was told it would be built commencing week 37, or Sept. 8. Fair enough. Since then though -

(a) Told that the car had been put back to week 38. Nevertheless, it would arrive at the Glasgow dealer around October 13.

(b) Told later that it was 'ahead of schedule' and would now arrive at the dealer around October 1.

(c) Then told that there was a delay, but it would certainly arrive by the end of October (Presumably the DSG shortage).

(d) Got a letter from the dealer on October 20 saying it would arrive in the country in 7-10 days time.

(e) When November began (11 days later), I contacted the dealer. Told their computer read 'awaiting shipment' so arrival was imminent.

(f) Since then the dealer has said that 'awaiting shipment' could mean 'anything'. The Audi UK customer service people agreed to investigate - given the commision no. - but called me to say 'don't know what's happening - can't find out'.

(gee!!!) Phoned the dealer today to say I'm totally fed up - they contacted the Audi HQ in Britain at Milton Keynes, who said that they'd contacted Germany. The story is that over 100 V6 TTs are stranded because there's a gearbox problem (not a shortage obviously in completed cars) which must be checked car by car. The folk in Germany won't say when this will be dealt with, and won't even 'guesstimate' when the cars may be shipped. This is utterly unbelievable to me. I bought my last new car (a VW) by the so-called complicated import process. It was a faultless procedure compared to this. I'm on the verge of cancelling this order and going elsewhere.

Anyone got any other information?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I received this a couple of days ago from someone who I suspect knows what's going on. I wanted to wait until someone else had posted similar information.



> The factory have just stopped production of DSG gearboxes for a short time because of multiple problems.They have discovered that they have software problems in the ECU and mech faults in the box.


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> The story is that over 100 V6 TTs are stranded because there's a gearbox problem (not a shortage obviously in completed cars) which must be checked car by car.


That's really good info, thanks.

Would you perhaps be able to find out WHAT, since they're not telling you WHEN, the exact issue is with the DSG?

Thanks again!
-Marc


----------



## 3.2TTC (Oct 15, 2003)

This is my 1st post - I set up my handle (3.2 TTC) with the intention of my 1st post being - "Guess what I got!"
"Now its - Guess what haven't got!" 
Deposit paid 7th June - ordered 1st day ordering opened at Audi.

For many years I worked in Automotive manufacturing procurement. All I can say is a manufacturer never piles up part finished cars waiting components for this long - unless they are in DS with the component. I costs a fortune in production time!
I just wish they would keep dealers informed of actions being taken - assuming they know what is wrong and what to do about it!
I guess Audi don't want this problem out in the public domain to preserve their reputation and the hullabula raised about the box when it was announced.

Not very impressive for a manufacturer of this standing.

The conclusion must be - Audi are in DS on this one, it isn't a simple parts shortage and they are working out and testing fixes on the fly. They will not give dates because they haven't fully tested solutions to the problem.

Of course I may be wrong!

BTW - Am I fed up? ???
Andy


----------



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

Its about time Audi released a statement to all the "waiters"...I am too waiting and my build date has been going backwards and forwards...its been stuck at checkpoint 7 for over 3 weeks...looks like mine is part of the 100 or so affected. ???


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Yep the same as that dealer most have already been given chassis numbers but no news of delivery date


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry guys no update and totally my fault. I got sent by work to Stockholm all week and just got back. I'll try on Monday. :-[


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......hey, don't be so hard on yourself! I'm sure the guys on here will take what they can when they can.......I'm sure they will just be grateful no matter when the news comes.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

What a shambles 

I've not ordered a 3.2 but I can sympathise with all you guys waiting for your TT. I cannot believe why there are mixed messages coming from the dealers, Audi should be giving them the information to pass on to you. Do they really believe that by not saying anything that it will go away? Of course not. All it does is to promote rumors which can do more harm than good, if they were to put their hands up and say yep, we have a problem and its a ....but we are fixing it even though there may be a delay in deliveries then OK people would not be happy but at least Audi would have a bit more respect from their customers for at least being honest.

If there is not a problem then Audi should say that too just to stop the rumors.

And if there is not a problem then what is this thread all about?

Graham


----------



## ramsayn (Sep 10, 2003)

I called my dealer yesterday and at least mine has got past checkpoint 4 and is now at no 5. I hope this means production has restarted and cars currently in production will be fitted with the FIXED parts.

Totally feel for everybody that's got a complete car hanging around waiting to get checked, that must suck. Here's hoping we all get early Xmas presents.

Does anybody think theres a chance of getting an official statement from Audi AG or UK ?? ???


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Has anyone called Audi CS to ask what is happening?? 
Most, if not all dealers are franchises so may not get 1005 of the information... Audi CS on the other hand may have more information... if they are willing to give that extra information is a different matter though :-/


----------



## ttcJKD (Nov 8, 2003)

I've just googled this forum .. it is very good.

I traded my S3 for a TTc 3.2 in August, got build-week 41. Now it's in holding .. along with all the others!

Apple behaved just like this over my new G5 .. delays for weeks, with no explanation or apology.

That was frustrating, but this is worse.

Those who know the reason aren't talking. What can you do?


----------



## Aerialcamera (Mar 7, 2003)

My 3.2 is due December sometime!!!! how do you guys know about checkpoint 7, 8 etc? who are you asking?


----------



## 3.2TTC (Oct 15, 2003)

> Has anyone called Audi CS to ask what is happening??
> Most, if not all dealers are franchises so may not get 1005 of the information... Audi CS on the other hand may have more information... if they are willing to give that extra information is a different matter though Â :-/


I did - several times. They did not have anything more than dealers. After a bit of [smiley=argue.gif] , I eventually managed to get a statement (left on my answerphone) that my car was one of about 100 waiting "investigation on the gearbox". Audi CS do at least have a contact in to the factory. Whether they know how to, or care to use it properly....well the jury is out.


----------



## pathologist-uk (Oct 3, 2003)

My TT3.2 was said to be production complete a week ago and now I am told Audi is re-fitting DSG gearbox to all TTs. My car's build week was 44 so I was expected to have the car by early November. I have sold both my old cars in anticipation for the new car. I hope Poole Audi will provide a courtesy car until the new TT arrives as no one knows how long the delay will be. :'(


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Only a week for production complete - mine has now hit 5 weeks - me thinks Audi has known about the problems for a long time now.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Anybody heard any more.I been trying to get hold of the sales manager at my dealers but his not returning my call's.Funny that!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2003)

On friday I called in to Caffyn's Brighton on the way home from work (much more chance of talking to the salesman that way, rather than by phone ) to be told that my car had now moved to "awaiting shipment". The sales guy assured me that he had a letter from Audi (which he couldn't find) to say that this meant the gearbox had been fixed/replaced (still no update on what the exact problem is) and that my 3.2C should be on the boat "extremely soon". This evening it is still awaiting shipment. I am beginning to smell a large rodent with a long tail...
To cap it all, got in my 4 1/2 year old 225C this evening, turned the ignition key and........nothing.
Clock back to 1998 and radio "safe". Jump started it and all is now OK :-[. Hope I haven't got the dreaded dashpod failure :'(


----------



## pathologist-uk (Oct 3, 2003)

Should people get together and write a letter to Audi UK voicing their dissatifaction about this delay? Some people seem to have waited for over 5 weeks and still see no car. I think Audi UK should provide alternative arrangement or compensation to all those affected.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2003)

I've been waiting 7 weeks since it arrived at the infamous checkpoint 4 :'(
However my dealer has promised to get me some compensation, e.g. free service(s). But I'd rather have had the ****ing car on time!!!


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> Should people get together and write a letter to Audi UK voicing their dissatifaction about this delay? Â Some people seem to have waited for over 5 weeks and still see no car. Â I think Audi UK should provide alternative arrangement or compensation to all those affected. Â


5 weeks from order or 5 weeks from Checkpoint 4? If it were 5 weeks from order then thank your lucky stars! I ordered mine in the last week of September and am being told it'll be here in March 2004! 6 Months for a bloody Audi?Thought I'd inadvertantly checked the "make entire car out of platinum mined from Saturn" box on the order form. I guess that my delivery estimate probably includes this whole gearbox delay?

Must be horrendous knowing your car is almost done then seeing it just sitting there for weeks on end.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> I've just googled this forum .. it is very good.
> 
> I traded my S3 for a TTc 3.2 in August, got build-week 41. Now it's in holding .. along with all the others!
> 
> ...


Bah! Don't even get me STARTED on the G5 thing!!! Ordered mine the day it came out and took months. Companies tehse days just want the pre-order and then fromt hat point on they couldn't give a toss. They could take a lesson from teh Japanese (in Tokyo right now). Customer service here is an art in itself - Highly prized. Western companies have become the laziest, greediest and generally most uncaring bunch you can imagine; And we're paying them to be that way!

I think I'm going to change my name to Unlucky Alf. Months for the G5 and now 6 months for an Audi TT. Booger!


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Aplologies for the bad typing. Lack of sleep....

[smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## ramsayn (Sep 10, 2003)

To Macnerd, thanks for making a depressed waiting, waiting, waiting 3.2 Owner laugh out loud.


> make entire car out of platinum mined from Saturn


Maybe that's a default option for 2004 models. ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I have been in touch with Audi UK H.Q. :

"I have no official technical details on the situation at the moment. A small number of A3 DSGs have been stopped to have their gearboxes replaced with a second generation system more ideally suited to the A3 engine and platform this does not affect the TT at the moment and a shortage of boxes is the cause of the delays in TT production. Currently there is a worldwide demand 3 times the expected contracted supply level which is causing delivery issues."

The good news :

Audi UK representatives were in Germany recently where they tested the TT 3.2 DSG against the manual 225, the manual 3.2 A3 against the A3 DSG 3.2.

In every case the DSG was quicker than the manual, the speed of the gear change allowed power delivery to be much quicker. In the handling circuits the 3.2 DSGs lost the manuals due to the non interuption of power delivery to the wheels. Whereby normal manuals have to back off, the 3.2s were actually changing gear mid corner and accelerating away. This was with official factory test drivers in both cars. The benefit of DSG on the circuit was about 4 secs a lap for the A3s and nearly double that for the 3.2 TT against the 225. To put this in perspective, the circuit is about the size of Silverstone. Apparently the difference was especially evident on the autobahn where the DSGs just pulled away from the manaual when both were accelerating flat out.

It appears it's sucess is it's own demise but it does seem worth waiting for.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks, as usual, ScoTTy. 

So there are no software problems with the DSG, only a shortage of boxes then. :-/

What about the guys who are having the boxes in their TTs changed over.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> 5 weeks from order or 5 weeks from Checkpoint 4? If it were 5 weeks from order then thank your lucky stars! I ordered mine in the last week of September and am being told it'll be here in March 2004! 6 Months for a bloody Audi?Thought I'd inadvertantly checked the "make entire car out of platinum mined from Saturn" box on the order form. I guess that my delivery estimate probably includes this whole gearbox delay?
> 
> Must be horrendous knowing your car is almost done then seeing it just sitting there for weeks on end.


Where do they get a March delivery from. ???

Do you know when yer build week is, or are they just fobbing you off.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> What about the guys who are having the boxes in their TTs changed over.


Who? Then I can challenge the info.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Who? Then I can challenge the info.


scoTTy,

See reply 37, a coupla pages back.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2003)

> Who? Then I can challenge the info


Me!



> I was told by my stealer this morning that my 3.2C, which was production complete last tuesday, has been held up (again) to have the gearbox "replaced". The stealer was unclear whether this was for a hardware or software upgrade- he promises to get back to me with more info (I'm not holding my breath ). He seems to think this is an issue with all 3.2s





> On friday I called in to Caffyn's Brighton on the way home from work (much more chance of talking to the salesman that way, rather than by phone ) to be told that my car had now moved to "awaiting shipment". The sales guy assured me that he had a letter from Audi (which he couldn't find) to say that this meant the gearbox had been fixed/replaced (still no update on what the exact problem is) and that my 3.2C should be on the boat "extremely soon". This evening it is still awaiting shipment.


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> Who? Then I can challenge the info.


Scotty, there are many people here in the US who have been waiting for their 3.2 TT's that are already in a US port (San Diego or others).

Now, I know Audi UK doesn't care about these cars, however one person mentioned that Audi has told him that "a team from Germany is flying in to check out the 3.2's in port", which means something IS potentially wrong with the 3.2 TT's already built..

Do you think Audi UK doesn't know about such issues or won't tell you?? ???


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

Of course, I was the one who was told that all 3.2s are on hold in San Diego and the team is flying down from Germany.

I feel confident that Audi knows that a problem of some sort exists. However, they are being tight-lipped about it. I think that the "DSG box shortage" line is a cover story.

My TT is currently in the local port 15 minutes from me. It was built in week 34 and Audi believes it could sit at port for 5 weeks or longer awaiting the "German Team".

Another person from Audi told me that "they are fixing some problem with the V6 TTs" but would not elaborate. This info is coming from Audi direct to me and not from some dealer who is not in the know.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> Where do they get a March delivery from. ???
> 
> Do you know when yer build week is, or are they just fobbing you off.


God knows. The sales guy at the dealer has really not been much help at all and I have been given no info on build week etc. Basically I have put my deposit down and esseintially am expected to foxtrot oscar until I am called and told my Â£30K+ car is in some time next year. I have to say that the whole purchase experience has left a LOT to be desired; It was somewhat of an anti climax and has left me wondering why I bothered in the first place. I was expecting at least some level of interest in getting the car while I'm young but the dealer seems to have missed that one.

Maybe a call to Audi UK CS is in order. When I ordered the car (late on a Saturday) the salesman fed me the usual "if you order it today I can squeeze it in but if you order it next week it'll be a lot longer" line - I work in sales so it went down like a lead balloon but I did order it anyway since I was going to be out of the country the following week (honest truth is that I walked in the place acting like I wasn't sure but I knew I wanted the thing!). I called the guy 10 days later and the car still hadn't been ordered with Audi - Something about monthly allocations.

It all sounds like a load of bobbins to me, but I'm happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## MaTT_P (Oct 22, 2003)

The DSG gremlins have affected my V6 TTc production also. But have just had a call from the dealer (yes really!) and the car has moved from Checkpoint 8 to awaiting shipment, so things appear to be moving again.

For those interested (ie everyone waiting for a V6 to be built or delivered) The timeline for my car (so far!) ia as follows

Ordered car 16/08. Build starts a week early (week 41). Sailed past Checkpoint 4 (week 42). Ring dealer week 43 to find it at Checkpoint 7. The beginning of week 44 the dealer rings me to tell me that the car is showing Checkpoint 8 production complete and that to expect the car with me for 2 weeks time. So far so good

I then began to get worried when I started reading this thread, I had thought the DSG issue(s) had been overcome before my car came into productionâ€¦obviously not. Rang my dealer (Week 45)....bad news â€¦car still showing Checkpoint 8 production complete!!!!!, and worst still no idea of when the car will be with me.

Rang the customer service line who were suitably un-helpful though I guessed it was serious as the young girl who initially answered the call transferred me very quickly to someone else as soon as she heard the phrase DSG. All I found out was that whatever the problem is it has also affected A3 V6 DSG production, with all cars being recalled (?) for â€˜modificationsâ€™?

I was expecting a long wait, but much to my surprise contacted by dealer on Saturday (still week 45) to be told that car has been moved to awaiting shipment and that 2 weeks from now it should be with us (I will believe it when I see it).

Am going to ring the CS line later today to try and get some compensation out of AUDI for the late arrival of my carâ€¦why should they get away with it. Has anyone had any luck with this?

â€¦.Hold the phone!...as I was writing this the dealer has just phoned me to say the car is in the UK and should be with them tomorrow!!!!!!!!! Apparently things are moving quickly and cars affected are being fast tracked through the transportation system. They still didnâ€™t know what has caused the delay or what remedial work had been done to the car

For those of you still waiting you have my sympathies, it is a very long tunnel but believe me there is light at the end of it (fingers crossed!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2003)

:'( Mine was build in week 40 as fat as checkpoint 4. It has been awaiting shipment for over a week.

??? Good Luck to you ... but I wonder how yours managed to leapfrog mine. I put my deposit down in November 2002 and I am getting increasingly bitter at the number of later customers driving merrily around in their cars.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

> :'( Mine was build in week 40 as fat as checkpoint 4. It has been awaiting shipment for over a week.
> 
> ??? Good Luck to you ... but I wonder how yours managed to leapfrog mine. I put my deposit down in November 2002 and I am getting increasingly bitter at the number of later customers driving merrily around in their cars. Â


The big Audi dealers are getting new ones in regularly. I wasn't expecting to get one until March. I did a round-robin email to all the main Audi centres and at least three said I could have one within two weeks of deposit. They explained, as bigger Audi Centres they get a larger allocation. So they ordered up all their V6 allocation on spec months ago without having any buyers. West London Audi had five new ones due in. So I got one within two weeks of initial enquiries. I know this is of no consolation to people who have been waiting for months. But if you really want one now it may be worth contacting the larger Centres. One dealer even offered to recover my Â£1k deposit if he got the deal.


----------



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

Still ad Blo oDy checkpoint 7...I am getting mightily peeved....I will cancel if they do not get me an answer as to what is happening....then phone round the main centres and get one quicker...(put down 1K deposit sept 2002, ordered jul 24)


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> Audi UK representatives were in Germany recently where they tested the TT 3.2 DSG against the manual 225, the manual 3.2 A3 against the A3 DSG 3.2.
> 
> In every case the DSG was quicker than the manual, the speed of the gear change allowed power delivery to be much quicker. In the handling circuits the 3.2 DSGs lost the manuals due to the non interuption of power delivery to the wheels. Whereby normal manuals have to back off, the 3.2s were actually changing gear mid corner and accelerating away. Â This was with official factory test drivers in both cars. The benefit of DSG on the circuit was about 4 secs a lap for the A3s and nearly double that for the 3.2 TT against the 225. To put this in perspective, the circuit is about the size of Silverstone. Apparently the difference was especially evident on the autobahn where the DSGs just pulled away from the manaual when both were accelerating flat out.


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2003)

Right now I'd settle for 225. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush and I will never trust Audi again after this debacle.

The 2005 Boxster Coupe 2005 will end the reign of the TT and I for one will be getting one. For me, the DSG V6 (if/when it eventually arrives) will serve as a stop gap.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2003)

Anybody got the postal address of Audi Customer Services?
I am about to send them this [smiley=rifle.gif]

"On July 16th 2003 I placed an order with my local Audi Dealer (Caffyns Brighton) for a TT Coupe 3.2 DSG, having put down a Â£500 deposit some months earlier. I was originally allocated build week 38, but this subsequently slipped to build week 40. At the beginning of week 40 I called in to the dealership to check progress to discover that the car had already been at checkpoint 4 for a week- where it stayed for a further 4 weeks. On October 27th I was informed that it had gone to production complete, only to be told a week later that it had gone back to the factory because of a (unspecified) â€œhardware or software problem with the DSGâ€- which, according to the dealer, was an issue with all TTs. Last week I was told that it was now awaiting shipment, and assured that (according to an official document from Audi) that meant the DSG problem had been resolved. It is STILL awaiting shipment. This state of affairs is totally unacceptable- I would have thought that the least AUDI could do would be to fast-track cars affected by this issue through the shipping process. I do not expect to pay in excess of Â£30000 for a car to be messed about like this- I know for a fact (via the TT forum) that many people have had the same problem, and also that many with build dates well after mine have already received their cars. I demand an explanation of the nature of the issue with the DSG that has caused this delay (and do not tell me its because of a shortage- I simply donâ€™t believe that and nor do any of the other affected owners), and some form of compensation. Incidentally, the dealership have been as helpful as possible given the lack of information forthcoming from AUDI UK.


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I find this all very confussing. I ordered my V6 in mid Aug & as per my sig block, the predicted build week initially varied from week 43 to 47. So far, I have no problems with Audi.

Week 44 = 'Production Complete' 

Week 45 = 'Awaiting Shipment' 

Week 46 (this week) = 'Consigned' ;D

It will be delivered to the dealer on Friday or Monday. I will be able to pick-up the car from Wednesday onwards (Week 47!)

In the mean time, my dealer has delivered other V6's, including a couple this very day. So where is the problem?


----------



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh lucky you....


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> Oh lucky you....


Well, it's not in my hands yet...

Bluenose, can you not use my experience as a bat to attack Audi over your own problems? Â I feel you have been led on a merry dance. Â I would be happy to IM you with all my details if you like.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> The 2005 Boxster Coupe 2005 will end the reign of the TT and I for one will be getting one. For me, the DSG V6 (if/when it eventually arrives) will serve as a stop gap.


Mmmm, now you're talking...


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2003)

I wonder if the shipping problems have anything to do with the dealership chain.

Anyone else with one of the Hartwell Dealers ? (Mine is Digbeth, Birmingham).


----------



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

RobbieTT, please feel free to IM me...hey a poet...thanks for your help...

Audi sales and CS have had the "I will cancel" threat this afternoon...lets see what they come back with..sales are normally very responsive when it comes to losing their commission...I know, I did it for 6 years...


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2003)

> RobbieTT, please feel free to IM me...hey a poet...thanks for your help...
> 
> Audi sales and CS have had the "I will cancel" threat this afternoon...lets see what they come back with..sales are normally very responsive when it comes to losing their commission...I know, I did it for 6 years...


What are the chances of getting your deposit back if you cancel?


----------



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

Depends on what my lawyer says....or the Ombudsman, or the OFT, or the DTI...don't get me started..I've just calmed down....

To be honest, Dunno, pretty slim I would imagine, but think of the press it would generate...could make my money back in stories....Watchdog......

Lets see what they come back with...


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......your dealer WILL give the deposit back with zero hassle as they will already have a list of peeps waiting in the que without an allocation present and will have no trouble in selling it.......BTW I'm just going out to take mine for a blast......."S" mode all the way baby!    ;D


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> .....BTW I'm just going out to take mine for a blast......."S" mode all the way baby! Â    ;D


Even with my car on the way, that still hurts!


----------



## pathologist-uk (Oct 3, 2003)

Just been told that my TT V6, which had the DSG delay, is now on the ship. I could only hope for the best and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The 3.2s are coming through - 3 delivered into Stirling today - though mine ain't one of them :-[


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Just been told that my TT V6, which had the DSG delay, is now on the ship. Â I could only hope for the best and keep my fingers crossed. Â


Bloody hell......that email had the desired effect, didn't it.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I haven't had a chance to go back to my contact yet but I have heard news from another source that at present the factory has STOPPED producing the DSG box because of technical problems!!!

I don't know the vailidity of this information but I can assure you that tomorrow I'll be doing some digging and trying to get some news. :-/


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh ffs


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2003)

Audi CS not say my car in 'in-transit' this morning but they are checking with the sales office (wherever they are) on this. About time as it has been awaiting shipping for at least 8 days.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> I haven't had a chance to go back to my contact yet but I have heard news from another source that at present the factory has STOPPED producing the DSG box because of technical problems!!!
> 
> I don't know the vailidity of this information but I can assure you that tomorrow I'll be doing some digging and trying to get some news. Â :-/


Guess that's the same info I posted earlier???


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Seems strange, I had my build week confirmed late last week.
Why would they confirm build weeks when production has been halted.

The mystery goes on.


----------



## ttcJKD (Nov 8, 2003)

My dealer has just phoned ... my car WILL be here tomorrow.

Must be true. I don't think he would risk GBH!

Let you know.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2003)

Audi CS just called again. Apparently I am not in transit but still at the German Port ... he said the same thing 8 days ago. The delear told me yesterday there was a chassis number in the computer and seemed to think that was indicative of it being close although the system did not show a sailing date.

Is all this normal ?


----------



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

Audi BS..yes....


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2003)

Ed,
I appear to be in precisely the same boat (or not, as it turns out) as you, LOL, - mine was half built in week 39 also. I e-mailed AUDI CS with the letter I posted in this thread yesterday, and also sent it by regular mail to the MD. I will post the reply when (if) I get it.
I am also going in to shout at the dealer at the end of the week- this whole business is ridiculous!
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

Just spoke to Audi CS Manager (Scotty and WAK he knows you both), production has restarted lunchtime today, wks 38-39 have been released, others to follow immediately thereafter (following normal timing rules), should be getting mine at the end of November...hooray (for the delay)


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks Bluenose 
Does "released" mean put on a boat?


----------



## Richard (Apr 25, 2003)

> Audi UK representatives were in Germany recently where they tested the TT 3.2 DSG against the manual 225, the manual 3.2 A3 against the A3 DSG 3.2.
> 
> In every case the DSG was quicker than the manual, the speed of the gear change allowed power delivery to be much quicker. In the handling circuits the 3.2 DSGs lost the manuals due to the non interuption of power delivery to the wheels. Whereby normal manuals have to back off, the 3.2s were actually changing gear mid corner and accelerating away. Â This was with official factory test drivers in both cars. The benefit of DSG on the circuit was about 4 secs a lap for the A3s and nearly double that for the 3.2 TT against the 225. To put this in perspective, the circuit is about the size of Silverstone. Apparently the difference was especially evident on the autobahn where the DSGs just pulled away from the manaual when both were accelerating flat out.


I wonder whether they were using sport mode, paddles or the gearstick ? Either way it is quite an amazing time difference, and does bear out the feelings of many of us who have compared the V6 to the 225.


----------



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

> Thanks Bluenose
> Does "released" mean put on a boat?


he didn't give away anything more than that..phone CS and hopefully they will have updated the info..


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I really wonder if this is a smoke screen to protect some of the dealers. Again, my dealer (Bristol) has had a constant flow of cars from the start.


----------



## kelvin (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi all,

Ordered my V6 on 20th September and was told delivery would probably be some time in January. 

Checked with Sales lady at Stafford last week and she said that it had been showing build was delayed till WK 04  but it had recently come back to week 01  and was now showing build had started Wk44 (week before last). ;D

To my great surprise she phoned today and said my car had been delivered. ??? Am still in deep shock.  I had better get the finance sorted! :-[ Thought I had loads of time. :

So don't despair things do seem to be moving now. 

Cheers!


----------



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

> Hi all,
> 
> Ordered my V6 on 20th September and was told delivery would probably be some time in January. Â
> 
> ...


there really does seem to be no logic whatsoever to these delays -


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> I haven't had a chance to go back to my contact yet but I have heard news from another source that at present the factory has STOPPED producing the DSG box because of technical problems!!!
> 
> I don't know the vailidity of this information but I can assure you that tomorrow I'll be doing some digging and trying to get some news. Â :-/


Scotty, any updates on the DSG factory stoppage?

You know, I sometimes wonder whether Audi has some of their people reading these forums to scope out what's going on and secretly get them fixed.. like a mafia or CIA - Central Intelligence Audi ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Not yet but an it has been raised.

And yes, there are also Audi people around here.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......still NO probs with my DSG : Â FAULTLESS! Â Hang in there guys .......Launch Control in another 25 miles!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MaTT_P (Oct 22, 2003)

Well, it arrived at the dealers yesterday and am going to get my first look at it this lunch time. It hasnâ€™t had a new gearbox im reliably informed (?) but it did have to have extra tests which included a second test drive.

After speaking to Audi CS they are not going to provide any form of compensation as the car is officially only a week late. Even though I told them that it wasnâ€™t the fact that the car was late that upset me but it was the complete lack of interest and communication from Audi which was the most frustratingâ€¦..what do these people do all day?

To be fair to my dealer (Specialist Cars Aberdeen) they have been as disappointed with this whole episode as me and as a gesture of goodwill and an apology on behalf of Audi UK they have knocked another Â£100 off the carâ€¦..if you donâ€™t ask you donâ€™t get!. All I can say is if you are thinking about trying to get some compensation go for itâ€¦â€¦I havenâ€™t finished with Audi UK yet.

Another snippet of info which may be relevant? Is that if a major component is changed on a car (ie gearbox) then the car actually goes back to this build stage in the factory to have the work done rather than having a special â€˜remedies workshopâ€™? My dealer told me this â€¦make of it what you will.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2003)

Just got back from a visit to my dealer. My 3.2C is now actually on a boat  (hopefully it won't sink...). Seemingly his boss was at a meeting at Audi UK HQ yesterday and the DSG issue was raised. The answer was that it is due to a shortage- this is what Audi UK have been told by Audi AG. To which my response was: "bollo***- how do you explain the fact that people who ordered cars in August and even as late as September 20th have already got them?" I then gave him a print out of the 2 threads on this forum about this issue- he turned a little pale and went off to read them and will phone Audi HQ tomorrow. In my view either Audi AG are simply telling "terminological inexactitudes" or there is/was a shortage, but due to a problem batch of DSGs fitted to cars in build weeks 38/39 (ie mine and some others here) which had to be replaced.


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> Not yet but an it has been raised.


Hmmm, does that mean the DSG production has resumed?? ???


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2003)

Mine is on a ship too according to the dealer, presumably the same one as NuTTy Proffessor. I'm hoping I'll be able to collect it next Saturday. ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Hmmm, does that mean the DSG production has resumed?? Â ???


Sorry I meant to say that I had raised the enquiry. I still don't have any news. I am led to believe that the issue (assumming there is one) has been kept as close to the chest as possible by the Audi factory and that Audi UK have not been informed about it.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Place a Â£500 deposit on my V6 in May 2003 and was meant to have it in September but like most of you the date was pushed back again and again.
At the start of October my Audi Garage were confident that I'd have it in October and requested Blackhorse to stop my Direct Debits as I was taking new finance with them but again the delivery date was pushed back.
Eventually, they were given a V6 direct from Audi with the spec I was looking for and they offered me first refusal.
Obviously I said yes and picked the car up on Wednesday.
When I asked about any issues with DSG the dealer knew nothing about it.
Hopefully the rest of you won't have to much longer to wait.

Cheers PATT


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> ....and requested Blackhorse to stop my Direct Debits as I was taking new finance with them


You've got finance with us  
Best of luck!

(Seriously, we're not all that bad. Just don't try and change your bank details........) :-X


----------



## ramsayn (Sep 10, 2003)

Just a quick update on the status of my car.

Enter build on week 44 (only 2 weeks late)
Moved thru Stages 1-4 during that week.
Stage 5 by end of week 45, and today moved to production complete, awaiting shipping.

According to my dealer the only current delay is with the cars at the port which were built earlier in October. They are being checked one by one for DSG problems. Up to 120 waitng for shipping to the UK. So it looks like cars being built now will arive here before the stranded ones.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I didn't manage top make contact with HQ this week but my dealer said that there was an issue with a discreet number of cars and that this had now been resolved. :-/


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2003)

Just spoke to Tom, the Head of Audi CS, about the DSG "issue", who had just received an official statement from the factory and was very forthcoming. There was indeed a problem- sometimes when selecting reverse the DSG "thought" the revs were too high and would therefore simply not select the gear. This has now been solved and all cars affected have been released. The reason that cars with build dates well after those of some of us have already been delivered is because of the way the production line is run. Seemingly affected cars are taken off and examined/fixed elsewhere. whereas the rest just sail through- there is no attempt to fast-track affected cars . So the build date order is simply not adhered to- Tom was rather critical of this, but there is nothing Audi UK can do about it. The issue of compensation is up to the individual dealerships (I will let you know how I get on in that regard......)


----------



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

Production complete...... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] ;D ;D ;D [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

> Just spoke to Tom, the Head of Audi CS, about the DSG "issue", who had just received an official statement from the factory and was very forthcoming. There was indeed a problem- sometimes when selecting reverse the DSG "thought" the revs were too high and would therefore simply not select the gear. ..)


Yep, this essentially corresponds with what I have been told, though I was also told that there could be some confusion resulting in a longer than normal hesitation in forward gears under certain circumstances. Sounds like the problem is (hopefully) resolved. Meanwhile, my 3.2 TTR (mid-Aug build) has been held at the local port for about a month until Audi engineers fly out here to examine it (sigh).


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2003)

Just been told that mine is in the UK and now have registration no  
EightTT- are all US cars affected by this issue? What I don't understand is why only some (UK cars at least) had the problem when it sounds like a software problem- surely the software is the same on all of them? :-[ Or was it a bum batch of DSGs?


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

There are some parts of the story that I feel I have good info on and other parts where I am less confident. Â So as not to speculate, I'm not sure if the issue was software-related, hardware-related or both.

I know that my 3.2 and quite a number of others are on hold at the local port pending inspection and perhaps repair, if needed. Â In fact, today (Nov 17) is the day when the Audi techs from Germany are supposed to show up in San Diego and begin looking at these cars.

Some U.S. spec 3.2s have been released. Â It seems a reasonable bet that in some cases, the cars were released before the hold was put into place. Â How Audi handles that remains to be seen. Â


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm - it would appear that the August/September builds "had" the problem - hence the reason that alot of those that ordered as soon as the books opened are still awaiting V6 delivery.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

> Yep, this essentially corresponds with what I have been told, though I was also told that there could be some confusion resulting in a longer than normal hesitation in forward gears under certain circumstances. Â


I've noticed a slight hesitation going forward in 1st when the car has been started from cold. After its warmed up it's as good as gold.


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

> Hrm - it would appear that the August/September builds "had" the problem - hence the reason that alot of those that ordered as soon as the books opened are still awaiting V6 delivery.


Seems logical enough to me.


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> Hrm - it would appear that the August/September builds "had" the problem - hence the reason that alot of those that ordered as soon as the books opened are still awaiting V6 delivery.


It would be nice if someone could get a firm answer from Audi on which exact build weeks were affected... Â :-/


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......FWIW it won't be specific build weeks as I ordered day 1 and had build week 38 which was 2nd week of September and I've had it since mid October :-/ Â Also all my Dealers other 3.2's ordered on day 1 were delivered on time.......


----------



## zippySF (May 28, 2003)

> Seems logical enough to me.


Brad, this also fits the timeline of my car (no known issues). My car was VIN'ed and ready to be put on a boat either on or before July 31.


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

Just because you have your 3.2 doesn't mean it wouldn't have subject to the port hold had it not made it to the dealer so rapidly. I think that ALL 3.2s at the Port of San Diego were subject to the hold. Yours may have been released before Audi put that hold into place.

If you experience no problems, then it's obviously not an issue. If you do...


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

EighTT you sound pretty bitter and I've also read your posts on Audiworld which suggest the same, quite rightly so, maybe, but the fact remains that my car has had a completely trouble free 1096 miles and was built in the timeframe that you suspect :-/ So what's your point?

Also, I don't understand why you would want to be persistent in lumping us all into the same boat as there are 1000's of 3.2's out in the wilderness across the globe with zero problems. As far as I understand it, if the problem is there, it's there from day 1 and not something which is random or kicks in with age.......

Being vocal about an issue is good, but you could be creating a lot of negative hype about an issue which just affects a small number of cars (in the grand scheme of things), and unfortunately one being yours, which could have some bad repercussion on resale. There are no 3.2â€™s held at any UK ports and there has been a constant flow to UK dealerships since August so please do not paint a black picture for us over this side of the pond.

Iâ€™d personally prefer to wait and get the car right from day 1 and not get it sooner and have a problemâ€¦â€¦.

I do hope you resolve your issues soon and get your new motor and trust me when I say it WILL be worth the wait!  ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Its not just EighTT that has been kept in the dark re a new V6 - and TBH V6 TT u take it to the opposite end of EighTTs view due to the fact that you have your car and SO FAR have not experienced any problems.

As I've said before, and to a degree am becoming tired of saying so, I too am awaiting my V6. Spoke to Audi CS yesterday who kindly confirmed that my car was ordered on the 16th July - but refused to comment on why some later ordered vehicles have been delivered to their owners. It is however not a dealer based problem - so dealer allocation is oot da windae.

Now with regards to your comment


> As far as I understand it, if the problem is there, it's there from day 1 and not something which is random or kicks in with age.......


of course this may be the case - however - you fail to take into consideration faults on the production line - hence Quality Control - also - day 1 faults - hrmmmm - my last car was recalled by BMW 'cos they found a defect in the brakelines - my car was at the time 5 years old.

This thread would have been a whole load shorter if Audi would have just been a little clearer as to sporadic deliveries of V6s. You have yours - I don't have mine - WHY IS THAT AUDI? You get EighTTs problem?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

sa|nTT, the only thing that bites is the quotes like "and SO FAR have not experienced any problems" and "If you experience no problems, then it's obviously not an issue. Â If you do..."

Like yeh, you have the car but maybe you will get the problem : Â  Â Do you really think it's constructive or there is something to gain by stating this to new owners? Â :-/ Â It's just the luck of the draw I guess and a bit of bad luck that your cars were affected/needed to be tested. Â I suppose it's also just human nature to want to lump us all together?

I do feel for you guys, I really do, but to be persistant in stating/hinting that the cars already delivered across the globe will or have this problem is quite disturbing and just speculation on your part, as unless you work directly for Audi AG you have no way of knowing.

GOOD LUCK! Â I'm just off out for another DSG fun filled hour!


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

So Dean, you have 1096 miles on yours.. haven't you tried *launch control* yet?! Â ;D

And to get back to the DSG issue, I can understand that some might be bitter about the fact that their 3.2 has not been delivered yet, especially considering the fact that others who ordered theirs later got it sooner.. so you can't really expect them to be too happy, especially when you say things like "I'm just going out to take mine for a blast" and "I'm just off out for another DSG fun filled hour!" - that must bite too Â 

HOWEVER it seems as though there WERE still some early 3.2's that were delivered with the "issue", specifically the *gearbox-won't-engage-reverse* issue. I've heard of at least 2 instances when this happened, one on a delivered (sold) car, and another that was also delivered to the dealer but not sold yet (issue occurred during the test-drive).

It would be hard to believe that a batch of DSG's that were shipped early DIDN'T have the issue, then the next batch (sequentially built) DID have the issue, and after the problem was found all the next batch of DSG's built are now all nice and fixed-up.

Logic says they ALL had the issue since day 1 (of production that is) until they discovered it and fixed it, i.e. fixed it on both newly built gearboxes, and on built cars already shipped - hence the infamous "port hold", and "team from Germany to fly out and fix the issue".
Now, why does it not appear on all early delivered cars is the question.. but don't forget, *even if the DSG issue exists on a car, it will not occur EVERY time you shift into reverse*. For reference, see previous post from nutty_professor:

"*sometimes* when selecting reverse the DSG "thought" the revs were too high and would therefore simply not select the gear".
Direct quote from Tom, head of Audi CS.

Anyone think I'm crazy? (no flames please Â )
-Marc

PS: I know that "in the grand scheme of things", this issue will eventually be insignificant and everyone (I hope) will be happy with their DSG-equipped TT. And this may very well be due to Audi's determination in resolving ALL issues - they sure seem to be trying hard. However, until then, affected customers MUST be informed - and forums appear to be the only resort, since Audi appears to be so secretive about the entire deal.
So, everyone just *chill* Â ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> sa|nTT, the only thing that bites is the quotes like "and SO FAR have not experienced any problems" and "If you experience no problems, then it's obviously not an issue. If you do..."
> 
> Like yeh, you have the car but maybe you will get the problem Do you really think it's constructive or there is something to gain by stating this to new owners? It's just the luck of the draw I guess and a bit of bad luck that your cars were affected/needed to be tested. I suppose it's also just human nature to want to lump us all together?
> 
> ...


Erm......not to swear too much on the main forum - but WTF - you don't seem to read what is actually being said here - maybe there is an exhaust leak into your car - open the windows. ???


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

Did I not just say - *chill* 8)

Seriously though, I've been reading this forum for a while and believe it's got the most composed, down-to-earth and polite people - compared to most other forums that is.

Let's keep it that way!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> Erm......not to swear too much on the main forum - but WTF - you don't seem to read what is actually being said here - maybe there is an exhaust leak into your car - open the windows. ???


.......I've read and fully understood what everybody is saying on this thread? Have you? :-/

It's just the generalisation of this DSG issue to ALL cars I dispute, no more, no less, as facts are indeed facts no matter what. My car is proof of that, surely? (.......and don't call me Shirley! ;D)

As far as my car not always selecting reverse, thinking the revs are too high, etc., it has simply never happened in the 1000's of times I've done it (I've got a crappy little office car park).......oh, and that's a fact!

Nevermind, either way I hope you all get your cars soon.......


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

That's great Dean, I really hope you *never* see the reverse issue in your TT. I also appreciate the fact that you may not want to worry about having to deal with the issue, *if* it ever appears.

The fact remains though, that we know *for a fact* that an early batch of DSG's was "defective" in a way - and it manifested itself by not engaging reverse, which I believe is the issue being discussed. Did yours definitely not have it? Did the Audi engineers introduce a "bug" in later builds that caused the reverse issue to appear? It would definitely be nice to know if this was just a software "glitch".. then you may just need to "upgrade" the ECU Â ;D

Until we find out though (and *if* we ever do), enjoy it to the max!! Â


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Seems like none of us on here REALLY know the truth, which is testament to Audi's poor handling of the issue. My TTV6 was ordered in October and will not apparently arrive until March so these postings have concerned me enough to call my dealer and then Audi UK CS. Dealer said "Nothing I've heard about" and Audi said "Yes, there has been a delay on DSG cars. Sorry but there's nothing we can do about it". The myriad of stories being told on here indicates that staff at Audi and their dealers are simply not all on the same page.

Shame that a definitive answer can't be got (i.e. a simple and frank press release from Audi) which I am sure would calm everyone down and make new/prospective owners feel a little more assured that their hard earned (or ill gotten) cash was being well spent.


----------



## pathologist-uk (Oct 3, 2003)

Please to say my V6 TT has now arrived at my dealer along with many others which have been released after the DSG issue. Delivery is expected on next Tuesday. Hope everyone else is getting some good news too.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Sorry for the plug V6 ers but when you do finally get your car this may be of interest .......

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1069191796

John


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2003)

According to this week's product update nothing has changed on the DSG issue. The original notice telling us that there is an issue and we cannot tell anyone how long they'll have to wait (because Audi AG can't tell us) dating from 29/10 has not been replaced/ updated. Hence the official line is ? Sorry everyone.


----------



## Richard (Apr 25, 2003)

I think it's also important to keep posting if you are having no problems with your V6, as this may at least give some reassurance to others in the queue.

600 miles to date, often town based driving, with probably several hundred engagements of reverse gear thanks to having to garage the car at night. No problems whatsoever so far.

The most annoying thing is the damn drivers window which seems to enjoy stopping half way back up again, (especially in the rain) - something I believe can be adjusted.

The wipers also seem very noisy - it just feels as though there is too much downward pressure on the window - again will be looking to see whether this can be adjusted.

If I do experience a problem I won't hesitate to put it on the forum though - and hopefully there won't be too many "I told you so's" !!


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

> I think it's also important to keep posting if you are having no problems with your V6, as this may at least give some reassurance to others in the queue.
> 
> 600 miles to date, often town based driving, with probably several hundred engagements of reverse gear thanks to having to garage the car at night. No problems whatsoever so far.
> 
> ...


 540 miles and all's still well. Plenty of Reversing. Agree that wipers are VERY noisy. Only glitch so far is the Drivers Information Display blanked out for a few seconds when a traffic announcement interrupted the CD but came back on again when I reset it with the stalk switch.


----------



## MaTT_P (Oct 22, 2003)

350 miles trouble free (I know its not much ;D)
I actually really like the new windscreen wipers (sad I know :-/) big improvement on the ones on our old 225c.


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

> EighTT you sound pretty bitter and I've also read your posts on Audiworld which suggest the same, quite rightly so, maybe, but the fact remains that my car has had a completely trouble free 1096 miles and was built in the timeframe that you suspect :-/ Â So what's your point?


I am certainly far from bitter, but I think one needs to have a realistic attitude.

My first TT was returned to Audi via the Lemon Law. Â It had transmission problems, instrument cluster difficulties, DV failures and other issues. Â I'd write about these issues and owners with but a few thousand miles logged would reply, "Gee, I don't have this problem". Â The implication was that "Shucks, because I'm not seeing this, the problem isn't real". Â In many cases, they'd later say, "Shazaam! Â Now I gots that problem too!". Â I'm seeing that sort of attitude from some with respect to the DSG issue. Â

The flaw in their logic is that they *assumed* that because they were not experiencing the issue at the moment, therefore the problem did not exist. Â They were dismissing the facts based on their experience in much the same way as the Ostrich with his head buried in the sand is unaware of what is occurring around him. Â

The fact is that a problem either does or did exist. Â It may be that Audi has completely resolved the issue, and then again, perhaps not. Â Since I expect to take delivery of a 3.2 very soon, I certainly hope that they have fixed things.

However, I think owners should be aware that there *is* an issue, which may or may not involve their cars. Â Also, because one has not yet experienced any problems does not mean that they will or won't crop up in the future.

I am a fan of the car, it's engine and the DSG tranny. Â However, I no longer fit into my cheerleader's skirt and am not going to be so blinded by an unquestioning support of the "team" that I am going to ignore a serious issue such as a manufacturer's hold/"precall", which did in fact occur.

If I had taken delivery of my 3.2 before this hold was put on, I wouldn't jump off a building or give my TT away, but I'd certainly want to understand the problems that led Audi to place said hold in the first place.

P.S. I received a call today (Nov 19) from Audi. Â They told me that my 3.2 has been inspected and the port hold on my vehicle has been lifted. Â They expect it to be transported to my dealership on Monday, Nov 24. Â This means it was held at the local port for about 5 weeks. Â They did not tell me what, if anything, was done to my TT. Â They only said that it is now "good to go". Â

Considering how "bitter" I am, I'm surprisingly quite excited about the prospect of taking delivery of this car! Â  Â


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

To further add to the discussion, one fellow who is in a position to know more than many (but not nearly as good as a couple of my sources) wrote:

"Rumor is that it was a production glitch involving a piston seal incorrectly installed affecting a limited number of cars. Those affected are getting new transmissions."


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I wish the UK had the "lemon law" probably make some manufacturers try harder.

Saw a V6 on the back of a transporter heading north on the M11 (on it's way to the dealers) this morming, that will make someone very happy!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

EighTT, I completeley agree with your response and FULLY understand there is/has been an issue with some cars, but you must admit that if I were to worry or be concerned about things which were not happening to me right now but may/may not in the future, I wouldn't get out of bed in the morning! : It's not head in the sand tactics, just reality.

If it ain't broke don't fix it....... 

I'm glad there seems to be a light at the end of your TTR 3.2 DSG Quattro tunnel and I wish you 1000's of miles of trouble free motoring....... .......even if it is a Roadster!   ;D


----------



## leshendry (Sep 19, 2003)

Hi Guys, 600 miles now and the DSG has worked as advertised. In fact it is VERY smooth.

I know it's not much but I hope it is a little encouragement.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Well, I had some good news today but also picked up some info that is hardly groundbreaking but....... I was told to expect my V6 in March but it now has a Build week of 50 and therefore is expected January some time.

I mentioned the DSG issues and my dealer said that there had indeed been a replacement of quite a few gearboxes (therefore hardware) at the factory and that mine, since it was not one of the ones built with the "bad" box (for want of a better word) would have the correct box in to start with. He also said that the backlog had to be cleared (and it was expected to be) before production would start on mine.

It's interesting that as usual this is obviously a bona fide issue with some cars and yet it's taken a lot of digging by concerned people here to even find out about it.

It's due to forums like this that we at least have the knowledge that something was up, since it appears that left to Audi we'd be very much in the dark.

Hope that all the guys waiting for their V6's receive some good news soon as-well. My date may well slip yet though so.......

:-/


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

> ...Saw a V6 on the back of a transporter heading north on the M11 (on it's way to the dealers) this morming, that will make someone very happy!


Oh please let it be me...what colour was it - please say Moro, and what wheels....

Come to think of it the M11 isn't really on the way to Manchester is it


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> Oh please let it be me...what colour was it - please say Moro, and what wheels....
> 
> Come to think of it the M11 isn't really on the way to Manchester is it


Couldn't get a clear view of the colour as it was in it's "coat", but the larger rear spoiler gave it away.

Probably on it's way to Stortford or Harlow.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I've done 3,600 miles o) in mine now and no problems. I'm worried that at this rate, I'm going to be doing more miles than I agreed to my insurance company, so I may lay off it for a while. :-/

Reverse doesn't always select immediately (ie there's maybe a 0.4second gap) but it's never compromised my parking or whatever. When cold you can get a very mild version of the kangeroo jumping you used to get when learning to drive, but this has only really happened a couple of times.

Overall, I'm still very happy, and genuinely cannot fault the car. Even the fact that there are so many around now is almost a positive in that hopefully they are not such a target for thieves.


----------



## Richard (Apr 25, 2003)

Raven,

Why not just ask the insurance company for an "in principle" re-quote for potential higher annual mileage ? If it's not too steep, it seems a shame to avoid using the car.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Well 11 months from when I put down my deposit and 8 weeks from when I should of been picking-up my V6 the car finally arrives in UK on monday.Dealer thinks it should be with him by thursday.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2003)

I collect mine tomorrow after a full 12 months since deposit ;D

I'll be driving to Guildford and back so it will have a good run this weekend.


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Just picked mine up & have done 250 miles in it today. The wife has just nicked the keys and taken it to Sainsburys for our tea!

It's bleedin fantastic, but boy it's pretty dirty already.

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Are we now saying that there is no longer a real problem with DSG?


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

I feel like we are becoming more dialed in on the DSG issue as time progresses.

It appears that there was a bad batch of DSG trannies, all of which were early build but that doesn't necessarily mean that all early build DSG transmissions have the problem. Â Where necessary, Audi has apparently replaced transmissions on the vehicles with the flaw. Â Many 3.2s were placed on hold while Audi inspected them one-by-one.

Supposedly, the problem has now been resolved and 3.2s Â coming off of the assembly line should be fine. Â However, it is possible that there are still earlier build 3.2s that are on hold or awaiting repair. Â Mine was held at the port for nearly 5 weeks awaiting inspection. Â It is scheduled for release this Monday. Â I was not told whether repairs did or did not take place.

Some 3.2s were most likely released before Audi realized that there was an issue with some trannys. Â It remains to be seen how Audi handles this. Â While I know there was (past tense, hopefully) a problem, I don't know if this was the problem, but this is a message I received...

"...but apparently the seal was placed in backwards which resulted in a lack of pressure around a piston in the tranny. Â They know the dates of production when it happened and have or will be replacing the entire tranny."

The good news seems to be that the tranny does not look to be problematic, though at this early stage, who knows? Â Looks more like a bad batch and Audi seems to be addressing the situation pretty aggressively, albeit rather quietly.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

EighTT,
Let's hope it's not too long before your V6 is ready for collection. You have shown great patience. [smiley=wings.gif]

I'm sure it'll be worth the wait. Â


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Probably on it's way to Stortford or Harlow.


It's more likely to be Stortford or Cambridge. This is based on the fact that Harlow doesn't have an Audi dealer! :


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Read all about delivery delays and possible problems with the DSG, but has anyone got any advice on discounts on the things?

Can I expect anything knocked off the list price, or do I have to go with what my dealer tells me 'we will upgrade the cassette player to a CD player foc, but that's it'.

Seems a bit stingy on a 30k car!!!


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

When it's a brand new model and the dealers are pretty much selling all their allocations without much real effort, why should they offer discounts....simple supply and demand.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> Read all about delivery delays and possible problems with the DSG, but has anyone got any advice on discounts on the things?
> 
> Can I expect anything knocked off the list price, or do I have to go with what my dealer tells me 'we will upgrade the cassette player to a CD player foc, but that's it'.
> 
> Seems a bit stingy on a 30k car!!!


Well, I agree in principle but the law of commerce says that if you have excessive demand then you don't need to offer a discount on your product to sell it. I hassled my dealer and the best I got was the 6 Disc Changer thrown in. I pushed for the Mats but he wouldn't go on that one. Some seem to have got a little more but not much - Don't expect to be given a discount (especially if on finance) since the dealer makes very little on the car (instead I believe they make the real money back on their kickback from Audi although correct me if I am wrong).

The old adage must always be remembered thugh: If you don't ask, you don't get! Push really hard and you may end up getting a good deal, and as always hard cash with no trade in is a damn good incentive.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> and as always hard cash with no trade in is a damn good incentive.


This is a bit of a myth as the dealer will make money on finance and trade in, so infact you are more valuable as a customer.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> This is a bit of a myth as the dealer will make money on finance and trade in, so infact you are more valuable as a customer.


finance commision is easy money for them, and comes into their till pretty quickly.
Trade in - yes, of course they will sell it for more than they paid you for it, but they a) have to find a buyer, and b) sort out any warrenty issues.

Which is not me sticking up for dealers! 

But 'I want it on finance' is the biggest carrot to dangle infront of them if you are looking for freebies.

PS. Don't forget to haggle the finance rate either - it's often not as fixed as the price of the car....


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

> finance commision is easy money for them, and comes into their till pretty quickly.
> Trade in - yes, of course they will sell it for more than they paid you for it, but they a) have to find a buyer, and b) sort out any warrenty issues.
> 
> Which is not me sticking up for dealers! Â
> ...


My dealer offered px on my S3 but didn't seem bothered in the slightest when I said I had a better offer from an independent. Their finance guy never even bothered to call!


----------



## MaTT_P (Oct 22, 2003)

Best APR rate I was offered was 6.9%. This was after spitting the dummy when they initially offered 7.2%. They wernt prepared to go any lower and said if it wasnt any good then I would have to arrange private finance.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dealer phoned today to say the the DSG issue is now resolved and things are moving very quickly through at the moment. My week 49 car is on the ship and they are wanting to deliver before month end on Monday!!! ;D

Can't wait. 8)

Steve


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> Dealer phoned today to say the the DSG issue is now resolved and things are moving very quickly through at the moment. My week 49 car is on the ship and they are wanting to deliver before month end on Monday!!! Â ;D
> 
> Can't wait. Â 8)
> 
> Steve


Week 49 is next week isn't it!??


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Yes week 49 is next week. The car just got built early ;D. It was cheduled for week 49 but entered production in week 44 with two weeks at checkpoint 4. The dealer did not advise me that the car was in production until I asked. CuTTsy have you spoken with your dealer recently?

Steve


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes have spoken to dealer last week. I am quite sure it would not have been moved to week 44, But who knows, the only way I found out the order had gone confirmed was by trying to change the spec.

Maybe another call is in order.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

> Best APR rate I was offered was 6.9%. Â This was after spitting the dummy when they initially offered 7.2%. Â They wernt prepared to go any lower and said if it wasnt any good then I would have to arrange private finance.


I got 4.5% off list on a new 225TTC (albeit from stock somewhere in the UK), a decent p/ex and 6.2% finance.
I had to travel over 150 miles to get this deal though, so it pays to shop around.
At the end of the day, they know you can get a personal loan at around 6-6.5% so if you haggle they will drop - after all 6.2% interest is better than none !!


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

> after all 6.2% interest is better than none !!


I 'd prefer the none-interest option!


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> Yes week 49 is next week. The car just got built early Â ;D. It was cheduled for week 49 but entered production in week 44 with two weeks at checkpoint 4. The dealer did not advise me that the car was in production until I asked. CuTTsy have you spoken with your dealer recently?
> 
> Steve


Wow! Surely then that means that the cars after week 49 would also come forward (hopes)? Mine is supposed to be build week 50 with delivery expected January some time due to factory closure for 3 weeks over Xmas.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> Wow! Surely then that means that the cars after week 49 would also come forward (hopes)? Mine is supposed to be build week 50 with delivery expected January some time due to factory closure for 3 weeks over Xmas.


I wouldn't build your hopes up, this is probably an exception. Mine was originally 50 but moved to 49, this was confirmed about three weeks ago.

My current TT was at the dealers two weeks after the begining of the build week.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> I wouldn't build your hopes up, this is probably an exception. Mine was originally 50 but moved to 49, this was confirmed about three weeks ago.
> 
> My current TT was at the dealers two weeks after the begining of the build week.


I'm not - I don't really want it too soon since it would put me in a pinch financially for a few weeks, but it would seem odd that individual cars get brought forward. Knowing my luck mine will get put back. Yours is the second in this particular thread moved forward so it would be safe to assume that it's not beyond the realms of possibility.

My dealer told me that they had allowed a lot of time for the DSG issues but that they were expecting it to be fully cleared before my car went into production so maybe they just got through it a bit quicker. The shipping appears to vary as some have had to wait 4 weeks from the time the car is built to the delivery at their dealer's place. I have no idea how they ship them over but the dealer reckoned it takes "a few weeks". Anyone know how long it takes the dealer to prep the car before it can be collected? What do they have to do with it apart from check that it's all OK?

Have to wait and see.........


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

Still awaiting delivery of my week 34 build 3.2. I'm in the U.S., where it's been held at the local port for 5 weeks due to the DSG issue. Prior to that, it missed 3 ships. One of these days...


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> Still awaiting delivery of my week 34 build 3.2. Â I'm in the U.S., where it's been held at the local port for 5 weeks due to the DSG issue. Â Prior to that, it missed 3 ships. Â One of these days...


EighTT - Your plight is becoming a legend mate. I'm sat here thinking - "Nah, he's probably got his by now" and yet still no go? Ugh. The pain!! You've been wallowing in this thread for ages now - Must be some personal hell. On the odd occasion I have suffered similarly I actually get to a point where I just laugh about it since it's so preposterous and you can't really do anything else.

You won't be smoking that big ol' Cigar in it though will you? Loking at the size of that thing it'll still be lit by the time the TT arrives ;-)


----------



## Dufus (Nov 25, 2003)

Hello,

I have been an avid reader for a few months but this is my first post (so be gentle).

Can I ask how one can track the week number that is being shipped ? and when you place an order do you for sure get told what week number you will get ?

About to order a 3.2 but also having a transatlantic move to plan too.

Thanks


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

My car was ordered late August. The dealer could not confirm the order for a week and then I was given build week 49. In week 44 I rang the dealer for an update and was told the car was at checkpoint 3 (Body assembly). The car then spent week 45, 46 and the first part of week 47 at checkpoint 4 (Paintshop). It then moved from this in 3 days to Production Complete. 4 days later it was 'On Ship'. I am told that it will be with dealer later this week but they will not get tied to a date until the car is shown 'Consigned'. This means it is in the UK waiting for a transporter. The dealer is now very proactive as it is month end and they want the car delivered in the November fiancial period.

I think the normal process take 2-3 weeks from commence of build to delivery at UK dealer?

Steve


----------



## Dufus (Nov 25, 2003)

And there was me naively thinking that they had Vorsprung Durked some wonderful website where we could get this info.

Thanks for your help.

My case will be interesting, I am ordering while in the UK from a US site for delivery when I have finally moved there. Could I make my life any harder....


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2003)

> finance commision is easy money for them, and comes into their till pretty quickly.
> Trade in - yes, of course they will sell it for more than they paid you for it, but they a) have to find a buyer, and b) sort out any warrenty issues.
> 
> Which is not me sticking up for dealers! Â
> ...


A few points:
- it is true that we earn finance commission but that is related to the rate, so at 6.2% apr we earn nothing
- p/x if you tried selling cars with a view to making money on the p/xs you'd soon disappear under a mountain of trade ins, we are happy to recover what we have paid in most cases - a Â£13000 p/x is a Â£13000 potential disaster. 
- if you want to celebrate discounts on TTs be prepared for the fallout when residual values become an issue

I am sorry to bang on but everyone who uses this site is pretty switched on so I thought you might like another perspective!


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for the advice on discounts guys.

Just test driven a 225 and a V6 back to back for 2 hours each, and although the V6 is a great car, I just know I wouldn't be able to live with the DSG gearbox. It's just not my thing.

I have decided to go for a metallic black 225 with red leather and I will be pushing for a CD upgrade, Bose and mats as part of the original list.

I don't think that is unreasonable on a 27.5k car!!!

Also, I can get 6% finance from Northern Rock, so I don't suppose my dealer would be able to better that. No px as well.

Superb, honest service from Audi Hull up to now.

Happy motoring guys. For those that have a V6 on order, lovely car, no contest, but the DSG thing is a problem for me. Audi should be looking at a manual V6, then, I'm in.

Cheers.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Rumuor has it that V6 Manual is due early next year!

Steve


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> I wouldn't build your hopes up, this is probably an exception. Mine was originally 50 but moved to 49, this was confirmed about three weeks ago.
> 
> My current TT was at the dealers two weeks after the begining of the build week.


Yep, I wuz week 50, but moved forward to week 49, i.e. w/c 1st Dec.

I'm not wanting it until 1st Mar, but it's good to know that it'll be safely in the dealers warehouse until the big day.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> Yep, I wuz week 50, but moved forward to week 49, i.e. w/c 1st Dec.
> 
> I'm not wanting it until 1st Mar, but it's good to know that it'll be safely in the dealers warehouse until the big day.


I don't know how you can wait, I am struggling to to put it off until January, thats if the car arrives in December obviously.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> A few points:
> - it is true that we earn finance commission but that is related to the rate, so at 6.2% apr we earn nothing


certainly a good point - but I know for a fact that there are *some* dealers out there who are not offerring the rates where they simply break even, or make a small profit.
Definately not including you on this list! - But sitting on the other side of the fence (the finance house), I know how big the commision cheques are that we send out week on week.



> - p/x if you tried selling cars with a view to making money on the p/xs you'd soon disappear under a mountain of trade ins, we are happy to recover what we have paid in most cases - a Â£13000 p/x is a Â£13000 potential disaster.


yes - sorry, that was the point I was trying to make



> - if you want to celebrate discounts on TTs be prepared for the fallout when residual values become an issue


you get nowt for nowt in this life..... :-/



> I am sorry to bang on but everyone who uses this site is pretty switched on so I thought you might like another perspective!


always welcome as far as I'm concerned


----------



## pathologist-uk (Oct 3, 2003)

Just had my V6 delivered. It does not seems to feel as eager as the one I test drove in August. I do not know why. May be once it has been run in properly, the engine will open up a bit more.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> Just had my V6 delivered. Â It does not seems to feel as eager as the one I test drove in August. Â I do not know why. Â May be once it has been run in properly, the engine will open up a bit more. Â


Anticipation may well have built up an inaccurate picture of it? It happens...... I'm sure you'll settle into it.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

It does seem that the computer that the dealers use to see what point your car is at is not very accurate. My car is still showing On Ship but arrives at the dealer in the morning for delivery Saturday ;D.

Can't Wait 8).

Steve


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Just been phoned today too - mine arrives tomorrow for pick up on Monday.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> Just been phoned today too - mine arrives tomorrow for pick up on Monday.


.......alls well that ends well!


----------



## MichaelJP (Aug 13, 2003)

> Just had my V6 delivered. Â It does not seems to feel as eager as the one I test drove in August. Â I do not know why. Â May be once it has been run in properly, the engine will open up a bit more. Â


Mine definitely loosened up over the first 1000 miles, also you can use the full rev range.

- Michael


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Had a call from my dealer yesterday saying that my car is awaiting delivery to the UK, and should be with me in around 10 days 

Was originally due on September 22nd so i assume it must have been one of the cars affected by the DGS 'issue'.

Can't wait!


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> Had a call from my dealer yesterday saying that my car is awaiting delivery to the UK, and should be with me in around 10 days


So, what's the news? Have you received it yet, and what specs/colors did you order?

Pics and 1st impressions please! Â ;D


----------

